# Brush quality



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

At first I thought it was just me, but after purchasing a "premium brand" paint brush at a local competitor last night and comparing it to a 25 year old new old stock identical brush that I have..... well lets just say the difference in the "cut" or evenness of the filaments (hairs) is laughable. And I looked at 7-8 of these particular brushes to get the best one they had!

There are individual filaments sticking out almost 1/8", and a cluster of filaments about 1/4" long along the line of the tip that stick out about 1/16". How are you supposed to get a professional paint finish with a brush like that? And it isn't just one brand, but several. Two of which are the two biggest manufacturers in the world. And I'm not talking about the lower grade pro brushes like what they carry at HD and Lowe's, etc. But the actual grades that would be sold in specialty paint stores such as SW and the like.

Last month I almost had to refuse a box of brushes I special ordered for a customer but he took them anyway. I was actually embarrassed (I know, hard to believe!) to sell them!

Anyway, I know this may be common knowledge to most of you, but always check each individual brush before you buy it to make sure the quality of manufacture is what you expect it to be. They will only get away with poor quality control until people stop buying their product. As for me, I'm not selling any of these two particular brands on my sales floor anymore, only by special order and with the caveat that I didn't manufacture them and I am not responsible for their quality.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Even in the past few years I've noticed the difference. I have a Wooster from about 3 years ago that has MORE and A LOT BETTER bristles in it than any brush I've purchased in the last year. I guess less bristles in each brush means huge cost savings in the long run........


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Even in the past few years I've noticed the difference. I have a Wooster from about 3 years ago that has MORE and A LOT BETTER bristles in it than any brush I've purchased in the last year. I guess less bristles in each brush means huge cost savings in the long run........


It does, but I think the biggest cost savings they are getting is due to fewer quality control checks and inspections. The labor savings is probably much larger if you can eliminate 4-5 people then a few cents saved on materials on a brush that retails for close to $20 and costs probably $2-3 to make.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Any body a fan of Nour. I love their brushes and roller sleeves. (Especially Heritage and tradition Medium Firm) They seem well crafted and wear well. Mine still cut a nice line after months of use.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

That's the beauty of our capitalist system. Somebody will take up the mantle of making brushes "like they used to". They will be handcrafted by artisans using "Olde World" methods. They will, of course, cost an arm and 2 legs, but as professionals, we all have to decide what sets us apart from the competition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Any body a fan of Nour. I love their brushes and roller sleeves. (Especially Heritage and tradition Medium Firm) They seem well crafted and wear well. Mine still cut a nice line after months of use.


They are rare in the states. I looked into trying to carry them at one point but they were kind of pricey, which I don't mind but with no following here it seemed to be not so good of an idea to carry them.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> They are rare in the states. I looked into trying to carry them at one point but they were kind of pricey, which I don't mind but with no following here it seemed to be not so good of an idea to carry them.


That's to bad, they make (consistently) good brushes. I choose them over all others! Yes, a bit on the pricey side but then one gets what one pays for. They do sell some "lower end" but I have never tried them.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> At first I thought it was just me, but after purchasing a "premium brand" paint brush at a local competitor last night and comparing it to a 25 year old new old stock identical brush that I have..... well lets just say the difference in the "cut" or evenness of the filaments (hairs) is laughable. And I looked at 7-8 of these particular brushes to get the best one they had!
> 
> There are individual filaments sticking out almost 1/8", and a cluster of filaments about 1/4" long along the line of the tip that stick out about 1/16". How are you supposed to get a professional paint finish with a brush like that? And it isn't just one brand, but several. Two of which are the two biggest manufacturers in the world. And I'm not talking about the lower grade pro brushes like what they carry at HD and Lowe's, etc. But the actual grades that would be sold in specialty paint stores such as SW and the like.
> 
> ...


We want names!


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

jennifertemple said:


> That's to bad, they make (consistently) good brushes. I choose them over all others! Yes, a bit on the pricey side but then one gets what one pays for. They do sell some "lower end" but I have never tried them.


How much are you getting these brushes for? Also @PACman what do you carry at your store?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

IMO, Corona are the most available, consistently made quality brushes


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> How much are you getting these brushes for? Also @PACman what do you carry at your store?


I have some Woosters, but I am going to sell out and not re-order them. A few Purdys but I'm letting them sell out also unless someone specifically wants to order them. (HINTS!)

I'm primarily going with Elder & Jenks because I believe they are the best overall value for my customers, and next spring I am going to start carrying Corona if everything works out. I also carry some Arroworthy and Linzer brushes, which are pretty surprising actually. Good solid brushes at a reasonable price. Some of the Professional grade Linzers are quite impressive for their price. (these aren't the "professional" grade brushes most people are familiar with through Walmart and HD. They are "true" professional grade brushes that very few retailers carry.)

I have access to Bestt liebco, but other then the top line they aren't anything exceptional.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PRC said:


> IMO, Corona are the most available, consistently made quality brushes


I am seriously thinking about carrying these


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> Any body a fan of Nour. I love their brusLinkhes and roller sleeves. (Especially Heritage and tradition Medium Firm) They seem well crafted and wear well. Mine still cut a nice line after months of use.


Link to where you buy them?


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

PRC said:


> IMO, Corona are the most available, consistently made quality brushes


Agreed. They're not even much more expensive than Purdys which have really fallen off a cliff recently in terms of quality. I grew up using Purdys but I spend too much time with a brush in my hand to screw around with inconsistent products. Dunn Edwards, who carries coronas, just opened up a new store in my hometown so now I just need to talk them in to stocking my favorite models.

Edit: I usually buy coronas at Bayside paint now for anybody in the San Diego area


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Back in the day I carried a box full of Purdys not it's all Corona. :yes: my two favorites are the Excalibur and the Cortez. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Imnsho, as a professional painter it's my job to make it look good regardless of circumstances, products or tools. 
Things are constantly changing. My job is to change with it. Total pita sometimes.
What I'm getting at is though some (very few) of my brushes are "special", most are standard use em up toss em out. And i'll pull a few hairs out or cut a few off if i dont like em while they're getting a good beatin during their lifetime.

A pro can cut straight lines with dang near anything you put in his (or her  ) hand. If not, it's the painter, not the brush. 
My point is, I wouldn't go nuts on brushes that we aren't used to. The diy's probably won't care either cuz they don't know any better and even if the brush is perfect. They usually aren't skilled enough to pull tight lines anyway. Just food for thought.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

Woops not sure what I did there. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> If not, it's the painter, not the brush.


There seems to be a lot of assumption in this statement. Including that we're all painting walls...

I get special brushes because I use special paint products. Cost a whopping $1 more than the equivalent Purdy.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Gurnoe said:


> Agreed. They're not even much more expensive than Purdys which have really fallen off a cliff recently in terms of quality. I grew up using Purdys but I spend too much time with a brush in my hand to screw around with inconsistent products. Dunn Edwards, who carries coronas, just opened up a new store in my hometown so now I just need to talk them in to stocking my favorite models.
> 
> Edit: I usually buy coronas at Bayside paint now for anybody in the San Diego area


What models are those?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I still prefer using the Purdy Pro-extra Glide as my main brush for cutting in on the interior surfaces I do - simply because it is still the stiffest brush I have found and holds it's edge for a decent amount of time. 

I wouldn't have any problem making a change if someone knows of another brand/style that is just as stiff if not more so. Thought I had a possible contender a few months back until the bristles all started falling out en-masse a week or so into using it. 

Don't mind having to special order if needed since I do that anyway for the Purdy's. Price is NOTan issue.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> What models are those?


the Corona Cortez (which Rbriggs mentioned) is my favorite brush all-around. In the photo I'm using an Edge which has a flat sash rather than the angled Excalibur but they're both great chinex brushes. Their china bristle/ox ear hair blends are spectacular for brushing luxurious oil clears. Purdy ostensibly has these same brushes. They also use tynex/orel, chinex, and even have a china/ox blend but if you hold the "apples to apples" pair side by side they're not even comparable in build quality and Purdy is such an ugly corporate behemoth that they're not even cheap (I use truly cheap brushes for things like wiping stains and glaze coats). I do mostly high-end interior residential work which is clean and easy on the brush so I have several brushes that are years in service. Saving a couple of bucks over a couple of years to use a lesser quality version of the primary tool of my trade doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

RH said:


> I still prefer using the Purdy Pro-extra Glide as my main brush for cutting in on the interior surfaces I do - simply because it is still the stiffest brush I have found and holds it's edge for a decent amount of time.
> 
> I wouldn't have any problem making a change if someone knows of another brand/style that is just as stiff if not more so. Thought I had a possible contender a few months back until the bristles all started falling out en-masse a week or so into using it.
> 
> Don't mind having to special order if needed since I do that anyway for the Purdy's. Price is NOTan issue.


Picasso brushes maybe


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Picasso brushes maybe


Nope. Made in China crap IMO.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

RH said:


> Nope. Made in China crap IMO.


I'm with you. I've given them a try a bunch of times over the years due to the raving reviews. Each time I'm more disappointed than the last. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I always use corona Cortez, but recently I bought a All Pro Titanium and I thought it was fantastic. A little soft but it brushed out advance really nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, it seems the older I get, the more I care about firmness (in my brushes I mean).


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

RH said:


> I still prefer using the Purdy Pro-extra Glide as my main brush for cutting in on the interior surfaces I do - simply because it is still the stiffest brush I have found and holds it's edge for a decent amount of time.
> 
> I wouldn't have any problem making a change if someone knows of another brand/style that is just as stiff if not more so. Thought I had a possible contender a few months back until the bristles all started falling out en-masse a week or so into using it.
> 
> Don't mind having to special order if needed since I do that anyway for the Purdy's. Price is NOTan issue.


I recommend the Wooster Alpha or Silver Tip. The Silver Tip in particular offers an amazing value (Around $5 each when bought in bulk). Alpha is more comparable to your Purdy in terms of price.

I also recommend Rodda's private labeled yellow-bristled oval brushes. Extra stiff and highly effective on the textured walls we paint here in the NW.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

thamberg said:


> I recommend the Wooster Alpha or Silver Tip. The Silver Tip in particular offers an amazing value (Around $5 each when bought in bulk). Alpha is more comparable to your Purdy in terms of price.
> 
> 
> 
> I also recommend Rodda's private labeled yellow-bristled oval brushes. Extra stiff and highly effective on the textured walls we paint here in the NW.



I like the Alpha, but never tried the Silver Tip--it just seems too soft. They're priced right for sure, but not sure if I could cut straight enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

jennifertemple said:


> Any body a fan of Nour. I love their brushes and roller sleeves. (Especially Heritage and tradition Medium Firm) They seem well crafted and wear well. Mine still cut a nice line after months of use.


I used to use the traditional. Not a big fan good for exterior but they take forever to wash and they don't seem to last for long.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

RH said:


> Nope. Made in China crap IMO.


I am Chinese tho?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thamberg said:


> I recommend the Wooster Alpha or Silver Tip. The Silver Tip in particular offers an amazing value (Around $5 each when bought in bulk). Alpha is more comparable to your Purdy in terms of price.
> 
> I also recommend Rodda's private labeled yellow-bristled oval brushes. Extra stiff and highly effective on the textured walls we paint here in the NW.


 Those are two of the worst offenders! I have several of each, especially the Alphas. They are the worst as far as having an even tip. I used three different ones just to brush out some gloss samples and they left huge brush marks. of course there are going to be different batches just like paint, but i've been looking at them in other stores for two years and they all look like that. But here's another question. Being that I am within 40 miles or so of their Wooster, Ohio plant, Is it possible that they are supplying different brushes to their dominant local market then they are the rest of the country? I find that very hard to believe!


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Last year I had a couple Picasso's fall a part I mean clumps of bristles fall out , sent company email and nothing .


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I used to use the traditional. Not a big fan good for exterior but they take forever to wash and they don't seem to last for long.


I'm exclusively fine interiors. What I do not know about exteriors could fill a book. (Though I will do my own decks) As noted earlier, I throw them in the washing machine wrap in clean pulp paper to dry. Mine have been in use for a year and I am just considering buying more of the same.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

capepainter said:


> Last year I had a couple Picasso's fall a part I mean clumps of bristles fall out , sent company email and nothing .



I've had several that do that. I think maybe they all do, not sure. I thought the problem was supposed to be fixed. I just bought another to test so we shall see.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Damon T said:


> I've had several that do that. I think maybe they all do, not sure. I thought the problem was supposed to be fixed. I just bought another to test so we shall see.



Glutton for punishment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I've had several that do that. I think maybe they all do, not sure. I thought the problem was supposed to be fixed. I just bought another to test so we shall see.


I've had one do that but it was over 2 years ago. I've bought many more since and it hasn't been an issue with the newer batches. The Picasso's are my favorite all-around brush hands down.


----------

